# Oops! Justin Bieber hält Nordpol für Kontinent



## Stefan102 (26 Nov. 2011)

​
Oje, was war da denn in der Late Show von David Letterman (64) los? Sänger Justin Bieber (17) war zu Gast bei dem Moderator, um ein wenig zu plaudern und sein Weihnachtsalbum zu promoten. Dass dabei seine Geographie-Kenntnisse allerdings auf die Probe gestellt werden, ahnte der 17-Jährige sicher nicht.

Während die beiden über Justins Karriere sprachen, wollte der Talkmaster wissen, wo er in seinen jungen Jahren denn schon überall auf der Welt war. Um die Aufzählung etwas zu verkürzen, begnügte sich Justin damit, ihm zu sagen, dass er wohl auf jedem Kontinent der Erde schon zu Gast war. Das sollte verhängnisvoll für ihn werden. Letterman wollte nämlich daraufhin von ihm wissen, wie viele Kontinente es denn gäbe. Allgemeines Gelächter, doch für Justin war es eine sichtlich unangenehme Situation, als er mit Asien, Nord- und Südamerika, sowie der Antarktika seine Auflistung begann. *Nach Afrika war dann mit fünf Richtigen vorerst aber Schluss, denn der Nordpol gehört, entgegen der Aufzählung des Sängers, nicht dazu.* Wie in der Schule muss sich Justin wohl gefühlt haben, als Letterman ihn ermutigte und ihm Tipps gab, um auch die noch fehlenden Kontinente zu finden. Nach längerem Nachdenken fielen ihm dann aber zum Glück auch noch die Fehlenden ein und seine Fans aus Australien und Europa dürften besänftigt sein.

In Geographie hat Justin Bieber wohl nicht sonderlich gut aufgepasst, aber immerhin kann er das Berufliche mit dem Praktischen verbinden und bekommt bei seinem Auftritt noch eine Gratis-Nachhilfestunde obendrauf.

(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Ups! Justin Bieber hält Nordpol für Kontinent*

Geld und Intelligenz gehören halt nicht zwingend zusammen


----------



## Q (28 Nov. 2011)

1. Frage: Wie, der ist schon 17? 
2. Frage: Ist der Nordpol denn kein Kontinent?


----------



## tommie3 (28 Nov. 2011)

Wer hätte gedacht das der Bengel nicht gerade die hellste Leuchte ist?
Bin ja richtig überrascht


----------



## Franky70 (28 Nov. 2011)

Fragt mal den durchschnittlichen deutschen Hauptschüler.

"Kontinente? Ja äh...England auf jeden Fall...Amerika...äh China...und noch die Sahara."


----------



## comatron (28 Nov. 2011)

Also, im weitesten Sinn kann man die Antwort wohl gelten lassen.


----------

